# Glam Soup Episode 5 Sunday May 18th 9 p.m. CST!



## Shimmer (May 18, 2008)

Listen to the archive of episode 5 *Glam Soup!* on Blog Talk Radio! We have two surprises this evening, one of them you MUST tune in to have a chance at making your MAC Collection a little larger.

*The show now streams live beginning at 9PM CST*. 

Topics we will touch on this evening are:

New Collections.  A wave of information regarding new collections was released this week, listen to Jcubed give their thoughts on the goodies, and share yours! 
The MAC 'look'.  You can see a MAC addict a mile away. Lets talk about what distinguishes him or her from the crowd! 
Summer makeup. What do you do to keep the glamour in the heat? 
ANNNNDDD....*two big surprises* that will make someone's traincase _VERY_ happy!!  You'll have to listen to the show to be eligible to receive one of them so keep your eyes & ears open for the announcement on that one!  The other one...well...it's pretty friggen cool, we can't wait to announce it! 
The show has been scheduled for 120 minutes so that you can hear the show live until the end!


----------

